# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dream Clues

## 151

The night before last I was dreaming when a light switch didn&#39;t work.  I remembered that I had read that was a "dream clue" and it made me do a RC.  The result was a short lucid dream.

last night I was having an amazing dream where my brother and I were on some type of adventure to meet my family for dinner.  The location was our hometown but it was very different including a river and the longest suspended train tracks I have ever seen.

Anyhow, at one point in the dream I was attempting to write down my wife&#39;s new cell phone number. (the dream included all kinds of clues like she doesn&#39;t even have a new cell phone) 

I couldn&#39;t get the pen to write correctly.  It would come in and out and nothing was legible.

Has anyone else had this happen in a  dream?

Is the pen not working kinda like the light switch not working?

I would love to build up a list of clues like these that would coerce me into doing a RC.

Thanks

Chris

----------


## Bonsay

I&#39;m kind of a noob at this stuff, but maby one should do an RT everytime something seems out of place. As I understand it, experiences douring the day reflect in the dreams... so doing RTs whenever something strange happens  :tongue2:  . In reality I really don&#39;t know. All I can tell you is that the pen thing keeps happening to me. Not in a dream though douring the day, I think.

----------


## dreamerer

Yep.  Anything that doesn&#39;t work correctly is usually a dream sign.

To make this work out better, while you are walking around your house or something and, say, you turn on a light, tell yourself, "Ok, the light worked properly, so I&#39;m not dreaming."  And maybe the same for everytime you use a pen.

So maybe one night in your dream you&#39;ll say, "Ok, so I turned on the light and... WAIT A MINUTE&#33;"

----------


## Amethyst Star

I&#39;ve actually experienced what dreamerer was saying.  One day I was posting on here about how you should always do an RC if a light-switch isn&#39;t working.  That night I had a dream and that occurred, but for a short time I just became irritated.  Then I rememberd that I had just been talking about that and did an RC and became lucid.  (Didn&#39;t last long, though.)

But yah.  The main point of practicing RCs is to get yourself into a habit of noticing what is around you and picking up on what is unusual or out of place and asking yourself if that&#39;s really what&#39;s going on.  Maybe, as dremerer was saying, focus on a few things that you&#39;ve noticed in recent dreams and just be aware of what you&#39;re doing.

----------


## Neil.....

I&#39;ve never had light switches not working for me... and everything seems to work im my dreams... wish my lightswitch would fail once in a wile so I could become lucid lol

----------


## FreeOne

when you are dreaming, the part of your brain that reads and tells time etc. is turned off. so it makes it very unlikely to see the same time twice on a clock or read text twice and having it be the same.  that might be the reason your pen couldnt write legibly

----------


## dreamerer

I&#39;ve never acutually did an RC in a dream, lucidity always just hits me in the head like a bowling ball.  But I&#39;m workin on it.

----------


## Ne-yo

> when you are dreaming, the part of your brain that reads and tells time etc. is turned off. so it makes it very unlikely to see the same time twice on a clock or read text twice and having it be the same.  that might be the reason your pen couldnt write legibly
> [/b]



I&#39;m sorry but that&#39;s inaccurate Freefire.

Anyway I remember having a non-lucid dream and the light switch did not work for me I figured the bulb needed to be replace and I thought to myself. I&#39;ll start using light switch&#39;s as RC&#39;s from now on and the next time that happens in a dream then I&#39;ll know I&#39;m Lucid. So I went and grabbed a New Light blub from out of the kitchen drawer and the bulb was red and I looked at it and Laughed and Said this would be a funny Lucid dream, and I was dreaming the entire time.   ::doh::   how cookey is that?

----------


## dreamerer

> I&#39;m sorry but that&#39;s inaccurate Freefire.
> 
> Anyway I remember having a non-lucid dream and the light switch did not work for me I figured the bulb needed to be replace and I thought to myself. I&#39;ll start using light switch&#39;s as RC&#39;s from now on and the next time that happens in a dream then I&#39;ll know I&#39;m Lucid. So I went and grabbed a New Light blub from out of the kitchen drawer and the bulb was red and I looked at it and Laughed and Said this would be a funny Lucid dream, and I was dreaming the entire time.    how cookey is that?
> [/b]



lol, wow.

I once dreampt that I was having a lucid dream.  I was bummed.

----------

